# MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe



## Malaika (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, #h

wir sind im November mit MS RÜGENLAND (ehem. MS KEHRHEIM II) ab Sassnitz/Rügen zum Angeln mit rausgefahren. Da wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass das Schiff von Anfang Februar bis Anfang April ab Laboe (bei Kiel) Longturns fährt.

Wer von Euch fährt in dieser Zeit noch mit raus? Da wir (2 Personen) ungerne alleine fahren würden. Sassnitz ist von der Strecke doch etwas weit im Winter. 

Übrigens, waren wir ziemlich überrascht. Das Schiff ist kein Vergleich mehr zu früher. Hat viel mehr Sitzgelegenheiten, neue Polster und Innenverkleidung. #r

Falls jemand eine Tour geplant hat, würden wir uns gern anschließen.

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten.
Malaika


----------



## Waldima (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Wie Macker bereits an anderer Stelle schrieb: Es IST ein schönes Schiff. Ich ergänze: Es hat durch die Investitionen des neuen Eigners zweifelsfrei noch gewonnen. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das Schiff in seiner Vergangenheit gute Kapitäne HATTE. Der aktuelle Chef ist u.a. wegen seines Umgangs mit Sportanglern auf dem Wasser und seiner gezielten Laichdorschangelei immer wieder in den Schlagzeilen (gewesen) - und das nicht durchweg positiv!


----------



## Malaika (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



Waldima schrieb:


> Wie Macker bereits an andere Stelle schrieb: Es IST ein schönes Schiff. Ich ergänze: Es hat durch die Investitionen des neuen Eigners zweifelsfrei noch gewonnen. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, dass das Schiff in seiner Vergangenheit gute Kapitäne HATTE. Der aktuelle Chef ist u.a. wegen seines Umgangs mit Sportanglern auf dem Wasser und seiner gezielten Laichdorschangelei immer wieder in den Schlagzeilen (gewesen) - und das nicht durchweg positiv!


 


Frage war: wer in dieser Zeit ab Laboe mit dem Schiff rausfährt, damit wir uns anschließen können. 


Diese Antwort ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage!

Freue mich auf Antworten bzgl. einer Kuttertour.
Viele Grüße
Malaika #h


----------



## sei (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Wann wollt ihr denn etwa fahren und von wo aus fahrt ihr nach Laboe?
Ich bin beruflich in Hamburg und könnte es evt. am WE einrichten!|kopfkrat


----------



## offense80 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



Malaika schrieb:


> Frage war: wer in dieser Zeit ab Laboe mit dem Schiff rausfährt, damit wir uns anschließen können.
> 
> 
> Diese Antwort ist nicht die Antwort auf meine Frage!
> ...





Das mag sein, aber es ist ein nett gemeinter Hinweis, was nicht verboten ist im Board. Ein wenig mehr Feingefühl beim antworten bringt bestimmt mehr Freunde im Board als diese .... Antwort #h aber Respekt, es war dein zweiter Beitrag, und dann gleich so einer grins


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

war im sommer mit der rügenland raus gefahren und voll zufrieden!!!
das mit laboe hört sich gut an,da es 300km kürzer ist für mich!!! und ich pfingsten von dort mit einem der zwei heimischen kutter voll aufs maul gefallen bin!!!
werd denk ich um ostern dann auf jeden fall 1-2 longtörns mitfahren!!!


----------



## großdorsch 1 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

und im übrigen liegt es an den anglern die nicht genug kilos an filet mit heim nehmen können!!! weil es macht wohl kein unterschied ob ein kapitaler fisch im sommer,herbst,winter oder frühling abgeschlagen wird,für nachwuchs kann er so oder so nicht mehr sorgen!!!  und die angler wo die laichdorsche abschlagen sind wohl auch die gleichen wo ihre kisten mit 40cm babys voll machen!!!
man sollte halt über eine sinnvolle entnahme nachdenken und dann spielt die jahreszeit oder das fanggebiet keine rolle,schlieslich angeln wir ja weil es spass macht und nicht um uns von zu ernähren!!! weil da bekommt ma den fisch bei aldi billiger!!!
:vik:


----------



## Malaika (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

@ sei: Da das Schiff ja nicht so lange in Laboe liegt, könnten wir uns vorstellen, schon das zweite Februarwochenende mit rauzufahren. Geplant haben wir allerdings, solange das Schiff dort vor Ort liegt, einmal im Monat mit zufahren. Wir starten übrigens von Lübeck.

@ grossdorsch 1: bis Ostern sind wir mit unserer Planung noch nicht, da wir die Feiertage noch nicht mit der Familie besprochen haben.


Viele Grüße
Malaika #h


----------



## micha_2 (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

es geht doch bei der laichfischerei um das geziehlt angeln in den laichgebieten. diese diskusion würde nich aufkommen, wenn es diese schutzgebiete geben würde und nich beangelt bzw. befischt würden. in dieser jahreszeit kann mann wunderbar fische auch im flachen angeln, die an der rute bei weiten mehr spektakel als nasse säcke machen


----------



## sei (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

@Mailaika:

Ich bin ab dem 10. Februar für 4 Wochen wieder in Hamburg! Da lässt sich bestimmt was machen! |supergri
Ich bin Samstag extra mal nach Heikendorf gefahren, um zu schauen ob der Kutter vielleicht im Hafen liegt und evt. auch mal mit dem Bernhard ein Schwätzchen zu halten! 
Aber es lag kein Kutter dort, der war anscheinend draussen! #c


----------



## Malaika (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

So... gerade 2 Plätze am 10.02.2013 gebucht auf der RÜGENLAND ab Laboe. 
Freuen uns schon richtig drauf, wieder mit raus zufahren! Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen. 

Es sind noch Plätze frei, wer fährt von Euch noch mit????


Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Malaika (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

@ sei: ich habe übrigens bei der Buchung erfahren, dass die Rügenland erst ab 07. Februar in Laboe liegt.

Viele Grüße #h


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Traurig, dass der "BLINKER" es jetzt schon nötig hat, Werbung für das Abschlachten von Laichdorschen auf der MS Rügenland zu machen 
#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8863&class=106


----------



## Corinna68 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Traurig, dass der "BLINKER" es jetzt schon nötig hat, Werbung für das Abschlachten von Laichdorschen auf der MS Rügenland zu machen
> #d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d
> 
> http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/fangmeldungen/detail.php?objectID=8863&class=106



Ich hasse es zum Beispiel , wenn jemand ein Thema anfängt und es wieder zum Eklat kommt|krach:
Nimm erstmal diesen Müll bei dir raus
PB: Hecht: 117cm (10,6kg);  Lachs: 109cm (15kg); Dorsch: 99cm; Karpfen: 84cm (13,5kg); Zander: 82cm;  Aal: 78cm; Scholle: 56cm; Barsch: 52cm; Mefo: 50cm
Bist du Angler oder Trophäenjäger #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> ...Nimm erstmal diesen Müll bei dir raus
> PB: Hecht: 117cm (10,6kg); Lachs: 109cm (15kg); Dorsch: 99cm; Karpfen: 84cm (13,5kg); Zander: 82cm; Aal: 78cm; Scholle: 56cm; Barsch: 52cm; Mefo: 50cm
> Bist du Angler oder Trophäenjäger #d#d#d#d#d


 
Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun???? Hast du einen schlechten Angeltag gehabt? Wenn du mir über das Thema hinaus was zu sagen hast, dann gerne per PN oder in der Kneipe.
Ganz ehrlich Corinna: ganz schlechtes Posting!

Zurück zur MS Rügenland. Sie ist eine von den Kuttern, die im Winter gezielt laichgebiete anfährt. das finde ich nicht schön! Aber ich beleidige auch niemanden, der nicht meiner Meinung ist. Aber ich habe die Blinkerredaktion dafür kritisiert, weil sie in früheren Zeiten kritischer mit dem Thema umgegangen ist.
PS: Bin kein Trophäenjäger sondern Fischverwerter. Deshalb dürfen auch nur ausgesuchte Boardies Bilder von meinem größten Aal bewundern und nicht jeder!
Trotzdem wünsche ich dir allseits Petri Heil!


----------



## Raubfisch (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Ich habe da auch noch irgendwelche fotos von quappen und großen aalen in erinnerung - und ein bild sehe ich sogar jetzt - kurios 

müsste man (bzw. hier frau) dann nicht auch mit all den "carphuntern" und den ganzen boardies die irgendwo PB's stehen haben stress haben ?!


----------



## marcus2803 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

so lange es keine offiziele schonzeit gibt sollte jeder seine meinung für sich behalten , alle meckern rum und bringen tut das ganze nix lasst sie alle doch machen was jeder für richtig hällt .

 tun wir für unsere natur nicht schon seid jahrzehnten das falsche !|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky D (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Ich hasse es zum Beispiel , wenn jemand ein Thema anfängt und es wieder zum Eklat kommt|krach:
> Nimm erstmal diesen Müll bei dir raus
> PB: Hecht: 117cm (10,6kg); Lachs: 109cm (15kg); Dorsch: 99cm; Karpfen: 84cm (13,5kg); Zander: 82cm; Aal: 78cm; Scholle: 56cm; Barsch: 52cm; Mefo: 50cm
> Bist du Angler oder Trophäenjäger #d#d#d#d#d


 
ich sehe das ähnlich das passt nicht ganz zusammen#d#d#d

aber bekanntlich ist es ja so alle jahre wieder in der kalten zeit wenn kaum einer rausgeht kommen immer wieder die selben threads hoch 
deshalb bleibt eigendlich nur zu sagen sachlich bleiben leute!!!
nicht das dass ganze hier wieder ausartet was wohl aber leider kaum zu verhinder sein wird und die mods wieder ein auge drauf werfen müssen


----------



## nostradamus (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Hallo,

ich persönlich betrete zu dieser jahreszeit kein Boot für den fang von Dorschen! Das geht gegen meine Überzeugung!


----------



## elbetaler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

|wavey: Hallo alle zusammen,

Wer in PLZ-1 den Trööt zur Boardie-Kuttertour (19.1.) sich gern anschauen möchte, kann dort eine handvoll Angler sehen, denen es mehr als ums Fleischmachen geht, jedoch einer wie der andere keine Veganer sind.
Wohl wissend, an diesem Tag den heiligen deutschen Rekord nicht anfechten zu können, gab jeder sein bestes, selbst unter diesen Bedingungen Erfolg zu haben. 
Bei dieser Tour stand die Gemeinschaft im Vordergrund und man konnte vieles miteinander besprechen. Es war für jeden eine Bereicherung des anglerischen und menschlichen Horizonts.

Es wird auf der Rügenland-Seite ja heftig geworben! Doch es ist keinesfalls ein besonderer Verdienst der Besatzung, die Angler zu solchen aussergewöhnlichen Fischen zu führen! Was für eine Kunst? Mein Hut bleibt auf. Jeder andere Käptn kann das auch, nur mittlerweile sind selbst in diesen Kreisen die Meinungen geteilt. (siehe MS Seeadler).
Ätsch!.... Selbst habe ich vor Jahren auch so eine Tour mitgemacht, dabei 4 Dorsche über einen Meter (1,16m...) und sieben über 90cm und ca. 10 Stck. um 70-80cm abgeknüppelt! Details zum Schiff spare ich mir. Ja, Ostsee - nicht Norge!
Zuhause schwankte dann die Stimmung bei mir zwischen "Mann, bist du ein geiler Angler" und "Bist du denn bekloppt?"
Fazit: Zig Kilos Dorschrogen, der da vor mir tot aufm Tisch lag. Das war übertrieben, so nicht mehr!

Sicher, wir angeln ja auch auf Laich-Heringe und Laich-Hornhechte und Laich-Makrelen. Wo bleibt da das moralische Bedenken? Besonders beim Dorsch schaukeln sich aber hauptsächlich die Emotionen hoch. Begründungen gibts da wohl etliche beim FÜR wie auch beim WIDER, aber meist so, wie jeder es gerade braucht!
Das ist schon fast Anarchie. Hallo Fischereibiologen und Wissenschaftler, wer hat denn nun Recht und wer ist hier der Kriminelle oder der Blöde - der vielleicht die falschen Götter anbetet?
Solange das nicht geklärt ist, ist es ganz einfach unfair und zynisch, die im Frühjahr gefangenen Grossfische, in irgendeine Rangliste aufzunehmen. Denn über einem Schwarm stehend, ein Stück Eisen mit Haken abzulassen, kann wirklich jeder, unabhängig vom jeweiligen persönlichen Vermögen!


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Was ist am Bericht vom Blinker so schlimm? Die müßen auch schauen das sie ihre Hefte los bekommen und wenns keine Kundschaft gäbe die darüber lesen will,würden sie es auch nicht berichten!!!
Ausserdem ist es doch eine falsche Moral der ganzen Kochtopfanglerfraktion wenn sie das Laichdorschangeln verurteilen und selbst jeden großen Hecht,Zander,Barsch usw. abschlagen!!! Ob ein Großfisch vor oder wärend der Laichzeit abgeschlagen wird um im Kochtopf zu landen spielt doch für die Arterhaltung keine Rolle mehr,weil tote Fische laichen nicht!!!
Und wenn man das Kuttersterben an der Ostsee betrachtet muss man auch berücksichtigen das es bei diesen Touren gutes Geld zu verdienen gibt und so die Eigner übers sonst evt. schlechte Jahr rettet!!!


----------



## franja1 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



elbetaler schrieb:


> |wavey: Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> Wer in PLZ-1 den Trööt zur Boardie-Kuttertour (19.1.) sich gern anschauen möchte, kann dort eine handvoll Angler sehen, denen es mehr als ums Fleischmachen geht, jedoch einer wie der andere keine Veganer sind.
> Wohl wissend, an diesem Tag den heiligen deutschen Rekord nicht anfechten zu können, gab jeder sein bestes, selbst unter diesen Bedingungen Erfolg zu haben.
> ...









....jede Jahr, fast zur gleichen Zeit...manchmal stelle ich mir die Frage..ist es hier ein Anglerboard oder ein Dorschsschützerverein..echt mal, die wirklichen ,,Probleme"...Fischtrawler macht doch eh keiner an....aber sind ja auch keine Angeler...sondern Fischer^^


----------



## elbetaler (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> Was ist am Bericht vom Blinker so schlimm? Die müßen auch schauen das sie ihre Hefte los bekommen und wenns keine Kundschaft gäbe die darüber lesen will,würden sie es auch nicht berichten!!!
> Ausserdem ist es doch eine falsche Moral der ganzen Kochtopfanglerfraktion wenn sie das Laichdorschangeln verurteilen und selbst jeden großen Hecht,Zander,Barsch usw. abschlagen!!! Ob ein Großfisch vor oder wärend der Laichzeit abgeschlagen wird um im Kochtopf zu landen spielt doch für die Arterhaltung keine Rolle mehr,weil tote Fische laichen nicht!!!
> Und wenn man das Kuttersterben an der Ostsee betrachtet muss man auch berücksichtigen das es bei diesen Touren gutes Geld zu verdienen gibt und so die Eigner übers sonst evt. schlechte Jahr rettet!!!


 
Setze dich erstmal hin und lies dir deinen eigenen Text nochmal in Ruhe durch und frage dich selbst, ob das deine ehrliche Meinung sein soll!?
Wer ist ein Kochtopfangler, soll das eine Beleidigung werden? Deine Argumente sind recht dünn und oberflächlich gehalten und bringen hier keinen weiter, dafür aber hoch.
Der Zweck heiligt hier nicht die Mittel. Geldmachen um jeden Preis? Wie stelle ich das in meiner Branche an? Komme aus dem Handwerk. Vielleicht nehme ich mir ´nen Radlader und fahre zB. ein Haus platt. Anschliessend unterbreite ich dem "Bauherren" ein Angebot für die Sanierung?


Schöne Grüsse.


----------



## großdorsch 1 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

das brauch ich nicht!!!
es ist doch so!!!  wieviel angler schlagen jeden großen fisch ab mit der begründung dass das ja so im gesetz steht???  aber dann auf die paar angler und kapitäne los gehen die dann zu bestimmten zeiten auf die grossdorsche los gehen!!!  ein vernünftiger angler setzt die grossen fische zurück damit sie für die arterhaltung zur verfügung stehen und dann ist es ja wohl egal wann und wo er fischt!!!


----------



## Honeyball (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: MS RÜGENLAND im Winter ab Laboe*

Es reicht jetzt !!!!


----------

